# storage shared across/with



## tonguingaround

Una página de google dice esto:
"Your storage is shared *across*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos"

Pregunta: se puede reemplazar "*across*" con "*with*" sin que la oración pierda el sentido original?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## chileno

Yo pienso que sí. Incluso diría que *between *estaría bien también.


----------



## Bevj

Yo creo que no.
'Share _with_' no tiene el mismo sentido que 'share _across_'.


----------



## chileno

Bevj, what would "share across" mean, exactly?


----------



## tonguingaround

El problema es que en Español dirías
"Your storage is shared *across*"
= tu capacidad de almacenamiento es compartida *con*"

Pero "*con*" doesn t always translate as "*with*" in English
Creo que es esto
Thanks


----------



## chileno

Entiendo...esperemos a la explicación de Bevj.


----------



## SevenDays

Yo tampoco diría "shared with" (y "compartida *con*" no me suena). _Your storage is shared *with* Googledrive, Gmail, Googlephotos _es ambiguo, pues da la impresión de que hay una _participación reciproca _entre el "agente" (el encargado del "storage") y cada una de las partes (Googledrive, Gmail, Googlephotos); es como decir, l_o comparto contigo, Googledrive; y también contigo, Gmail _("mutuamente"). En realidad, la idea es quepuedes usar todas esas plataformas para compartir tu "storage", y eso es lo que transmite _Your storage is shared *across*_ ... ("a través de", "mediante").


----------



## Bevj

Creo que 'shared across' significa más como 'distribuido' mientras 'shared with' significa 'compartido'.
Me resulta un poco difícil de explicar 
Your storage is shared across XX YY y ZZ  - es distribuido entre ellos.
Shared with - tú lo compartes con ellos.
¿Ves la diferencia?


----------



## tonguingaround

Si, ahora es mas claro con la explicación de Bevj. it looks like “across” means more than “one with”. Check this out:

"You will be *working across* all the agency's global clients and briefs and will include coming up with concepts across digital, print and branding".

Note that it says "client*S*" ("plural") meaning you´ll be working with client A + client B + client C, etc, therefore you must use "across", not "with"

I have a question:
Does "*among*" work ?
"Your storage is shared *among*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos" ?
"You will be *working among* all the agency's global clients ?

Thanks


----------



## Bevj

I wouldn't say that 'among' is grammatically wrong, but it doesn't sound very good to me.


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> I wouldn't say that 'among' is grammatically wrong, but it doesn't sound very good to me.





Bevj said:


> Creo que 'shared across' significa más como 'distribuido' mientras 'shared with' significa 'compartido'.
> Me resulta un poco difícil de explicar
> Your storage is shared across XX YY y ZZ  - es distribuido entre ellos.
> Shared with - tú lo compartes con ellos.
> ¿Ves la diferencia?



Sí, la veo, pero creo que es cuestión de semántica solamente y por supuesto de uso. Por eso ofrecía "between" también...

Any of those could be construed as if you upload a picture its storage could be any of the ones mentioned before..."Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos" or even chunks of the picture in question being stored in between all of those...which I don't think it is that way...

Am I wrong?

I think it is just usage, and yes we have to stick to your usage.


----------



## tonguingaround

Creo que "between" no sirve porque deberían ser solo dos opciones y son tres: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos
Por eso funciona "among" (mas de dos) o "across"


----------



## chileno

tonguingaround said:


> Creo que "between" no sirve porque deberían ser solo dos opciones y son tres: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos
> Por eso funciona "among" (mas de dos) o "across"



En ese caso "amongst"...

Waiting for Bevj...for more thoughts on this.


----------



## Zaki_Zako

Personalmente, no creo que haya una palabra que podría reemplazar *across* sin cambiar en sentido original. *

Shared across* implica que está distribuido entre Google Drive, Gmail y Google Photos, y que cada uno contiene una porción distinta del almacenamiento. 

Si escribes *shared with*, implica que el almacenamiento está guardado en otro sitio pero que cada uno tiene acceso. 

La palabra *across *da el sentido de que el almacenamiento abarca los tres.


----------



## tonguingaround

Es lo mismo:
"Your storage is *shared* *across*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos"
y
"Your storage is *distributed* *across*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos" ???

Gracias


----------



## chileno

Zaki_Zako said:


> Personalmente, no creo que haya una palabra que podría reemplazar *across* sin cambiar en sentido original.
> *
> Shared across* implica que está distribuido entre Google Drive, Gmail y Google Photos, y que cada uno contiene una porción distinta del almacenamiento.
> 
> Si escribes *shared with*, implica que el almacenamiento está guardado en otro sitio pero que cada uno tiene acceso.
> 
> La palabra *across *da el sentido de que el almacenamiento abarca los tres.



Te entendí... pero es así necesariamente si dice "share with"? Es decir que a fuerzas tiene que haber otro almacenamiento además de los que Google ofrece?


----------



## chileno

tonguingaround said:


> Es lo mismo:
> "Your storage is *shared* *across*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos"
> y
> "Your storage is *distributed* *across*: Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos" ???
> 
> Gracias



Sí...


----------



## Bevj

En mi opinión, 'shared_ across_' sugiere que que la cosa está distribuido entre ellos.
Con 'Shared with' se entiende que la persona original se queda un parte en persona.
Si yo _share_ algo _with_ you (contigo), no distribuyo todo.  Yo tengo control sobre por lo menos una parte.

Estoy de acuerdo que no se puede reemplazar _across_ sin cambiar - por muy ligeramente que sea - el sentido original.


----------



## chileno

Maybe what it means in this case is "Your storage is comprised of Google Drive, Gmail, Google Photos"????


----------



## Bevj

I think it simply means that some of your data is stored in Google Drive, some in Gmail and some in Google Photos.
'Comprised of' is not the right verb to use in this context.

Going back to the original question, "_se puede reemplazar "*across*" con "*with"*_
the answer is No, not without changing the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> I think it simply means that some of your data is stored in Google Drive, some in Gmail and some in Google Photos.
> 'Comprised of' is not the right verb to use in this context.
> 
> Going back to the original question, "_se puede reemplazar "*across*" con "*with"*_
> the answer is No, not without changing the meaning of the sentence.



That's more or less what I asked in #11.

If you say "some of the data" say, photos go into Google Photos, email to Gmail etc...then I think it is comprised of, as describing the kind of storage.

Now, if parts of a single photo or an email etc might be stored in one or more of those, then Shared Across makes sense.


----------



## Amapolas

Veamos si esto tiene sentido:
*Share with *expresa la relación entre quien provee la información y quien accede a ella. "I'll share a file with you, Tonguingaround."
*Share across *indica los medios usados para compartir esa información, en este caso Google Drive, etc. "I'll share those files with you across WeTransfer."

¿Lo entiendo bien?


----------



## Bevj

Amapolas said:


> *Share with *expresa la relación entre quien provee la información y quien accede a ella. "I'll share a file with you, Tonguingaround."
> *Share across *indica los medios usados para compartir esa información, en este caso Google Drive, etc. "I'll share those files with you across WeTransfer."



Tu segundo ejemplo/definición no me parece acertado.  Si dices 'I'll share them across WeTransfer' en mi opinión significa que usarás el sistema WeTransfer para _enviar_ los archivos a Google Drive etc.
Aquí se está hablando no de la _manera_ de compartir, sino de los sitios donde se reparte la información.


----------



## Amapolas

Entiendo, Bevj, gracias. Supongo que por eso está el 'across', que de alguna manera está usado para englobar una cantidad de sitios.


----------



## tonguingaround

La expresión "across the board" se define asi:
[*distributed*] equally for *everyone *or *everything*. 
The school board raised the pay of all the teachers *across the board*.

This expression comes from horse racing, where it refers to a bet that *covers all possible ways *of winning money on a race: win (first), place (second), or show (third). The board here is the notice-board on which the races and betting odds are listed.
Ex: raised taxes across the board.( include *all* people, classes, or categories)

Por eso "*share across*" se usa para *englobar* una cantidad de sitios


----------



## chileno

Ok, I got it. Or at least I think I did.

Todo esto se comparte a través de los servicios de Google.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Zaki_Zako

I hate to say it, but I think _a través_ is an inaccurate translation.

'Across' in this instance doesn't mean *via *or *by means of*, which _a través _would imply.


----------



## chileno

I give up!


----------



## tonguingaround

Reitero lo que dije antes: el problema es que en Español dirías
"Your storage is shared *across*"
= tu capacidad de almacenamiento es compartida *con*"

Pero "*con*" doesn t always translate as "*with*" in English
El concepto de "across" como tal, no existe en Español

Saludos from across the pond


----------



## Bevj

Se me ocurre una manera fácil y corta de ver la diferencia.
Share across - repartir _entre_
Share with  -  compartir _con.
_
Y ahora en serio voy a olvidar esta frase


----------

